# Buck rag



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Does anyone have any smelly boys that wouldn't mind making me a buck rag? I've found a buck I want to use but I saw that she put him up for sale yesterday so want to hurry to try to get at least one of my does bred to him before he sells. His dam has been 1st place/ 1st udder, Reserve National CH,Reserve Best Udder and National Best Udder a few times within the last four years so I'd really like to try to add his genetics!


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry if I go a little off topic but im going to guess thats your talking about American Idol. He is an awesome buck! I own a doe and a buck that are his grandkids. I hope you can get some kids from him.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes I am! How cool that you knew who I was talking about  Are you a fellow Ohioan? What are his grandkids like? I really hope so to


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

No I live in New York. A lady I show with bought two does bred to him. I bought the kids last spring that were sired by his son. The buck I have excells in dairy character. He could be a little stronger over the topline and could use a little more extension of brisket. The doe has Idol as her grandsire on her dam and sires sides. She is a powerhouse. She could use better rear leg angulation but otherwise I love her.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh cool. If you have pics I'd love to see them  The same lady also own Amazon, a buck out of Mint*Leaf Amaretto so if Idol does sell he would be another option, or she has two bucklings but I'd like to use one of the mature bucks if possible. I would like to see more extension of brisket on my does, a higher udder, and the hoofs of my yearling to not spread so far but I think that may have been due to lack of trimming before I got her, we will work on her hooves and see if we can help her on that. I also really like nice, straight toplines so maybe I should consider using Amazon instead, the lady says he has a very level topline. Hmm, I will be getting better pics of my does within the next week once I clip them for a show so can post pics to critique


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

I am posting off my phone and can't get pictures to post from it. If you go to goat valley (just put it into a search engine) the herd that comes up is where my goats came from. The lamanchas are under Ready Set Goat. Velvet is my bucks dam, loving clover is his maternal sister and an idol daughter. Black diamond is his littermate sister not sure if her picture is up yet?My does dam is hearts secret. She looks almost identical to her. Hope that helps.


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh and maxamillion is there sire.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I really like Velvet and Clover  There isn't a pic for Black Diamond yet.


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

Thought so. My county fair is in two weeks I can try and get pictures of her then and possibly email them to you.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Sure if you don't mind


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a small world.... :thumb: :grouphug:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah it is lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: :wink:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I just wanted to mention...if you do get a buck rag from an outside herd...be sure they are CL free. :thumb: Never know where ya might pick that nasty stuff up.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you, I hadn't even thought of that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is a VERY good thought Kylee! I hadn't either! :doh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb: It is something I was just thinking about reading another thread on CL. It's such a nasty disease...and you just truly never know where you may bring it in from. I would hope that the buck owner getting you a rag would be sure their animals are CL free and don't have any sicknesses...but make sure to ask.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*bump* Really wanting to get these girls bred soon. I was hoping for Jan kids but that doesn't look like it's gonna work out. I may be able to borrow a teaser buckling from a lady I sold a buck to in the past though, I will have to give her a call and see if she has one I could borrow but I know she'll be busy until next week so I wouldn't be able to get it for another week and a half probably.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My advice is that as much as you want them bred, don't breed them to anyone just to get them bred. Wait for the right buck, and the wait will definitely be worth it. :thumb: 

I know of some nice lamancha farms ... where do you live?


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm wanting to breed them to some really nice bucks from Mint*Leaf lines, one is a finished CH and appraised 92 EEE this year but the problem is I can't tell when my does are in heat to take them to be bred. Frustrating lol I only have 4 does and two are kids so I'm having a hard time telling if/when they are coming in heat and I don't have a separate fence to keep a buck myself. I am in NE Ohio.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Could you go take them to 'meet' the buck? My does are easy to tell after they meet the buck!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't wanna feel like I'm being a nuisance to the breeder but she seems very nice and lives only about 45 mins from me so possibly


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know what you mean... I hate it too.... or maybe get a buck rag from her?


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Which do you think would work better, a buck rag or teaser buck or either? I could ask her if I could come over and get one, I'm off friday


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe you could bring your does to meet him, and get a buck rag while you are there :shrug: But really either would work


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Hmm.. what to do, what to do :chin:


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

I met the lady your talking about last Monday at the sanctioned show. She was very pleasant and outspoken but in a good way. Her goats are drool worthy lol. We talked about me buying a buck from her, but she used Idol alot and I already have his blood in my herd and don't wanna over breed him into my herd. Idol and Amazon are related. Flyer is Idols dam and Amazons maternal granddam.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Was that the NY show? Yes, she does have some beautiful goats  I'm hoping to use Idol or Amazon or possibly a buck kid out of one of her does, whichever she thinks would be the best to correct the rear legs on my does


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes Erie County ADGA show. I really like Otay, I would be willing to take a step back if I got a buck kid out of her.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't think I've seen Otay in person but I really like her from the pics on her site. I also like I-Candy and a doe she used to own, Banana


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

Otay has an udder that puts some cows to shame. lol. I-Candy is very nice. A lady I show with owns her dam Cora. She is 11 and still looks great. My yearling is Banana's granddaughter. She use to own a doe named Calienta that was a daughter of Cora. I really liked her and I only saw pictures of her as a yearling.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh really lol I've only seen pics of Cora but she looks nice and wow at 11 to still look good is saying something. Yeah I reallyyy like Banana  I think I saw pics of Caliente but not sure I remember her, I'm thinking she was brown and white


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

Calienta kinda was colored/marked like a boer. I almost bought the buck kid Cora had this year but then I was told his sire throws double teats sometimes.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Yep I remember her  and I emailed her earlier and will be going to get a buck rag sometime next week :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

thats great!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Yep, she said anytime I need help just give her a call  So that was really nice


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad you found an awesome breeder to work with!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

You can use CIDRs/sponges and/or progestogen injections to get these girls to come into season if you are on a tight schedule and needing them bred


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks, me to 

and if the buck rag doesn't work out within a few weeks that could be helpful, I'm in college and working so alot of the time I'm not home or I'm driving back and forth and I have to borrow my dads truck to take them anywhere so I have to hope that he doesn't have it when they do come in so it is kinda difficult


----------

